# Arctic Armor Saved Me



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Went through this morning in 14fow.. My AA Suit stopped my decent into the abyss and floated me very well. I was able push myself up and roll out very easily.

If I hadn't been wearing it I probably would've went all the way under.

My pants a nd boots got wet but I was able to fish for 3 more hours. I didn't have much of a choice, I hurt my knee really bad and had to wait for it to quit throbbing before I could pull all my crap off the lake.


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Goes under and keeps on fishing.... Wow my hero
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Where did you go in at? Glad you're okay!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad your OK... fish on bro


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

StumpJumper said:


> Went through this morning in 14fow.. My AA Suit stopped my decent into the abyss and floated me very well. I was able push myself up and roll out very easily.
> 
> If I hadn't been wearing it I probably would've went all the way under.
> 
> My pants a nd boots got wet but I was able to fish for 3 more hours. I didn't have much of a choice, I hurt my knee really bad and had to wait for it to quit throbbing before I could pull all my crap off the lake.


It paid for its self now,,, people think I was crazy to spend that kind of money on one,,I wear mine in the layout boat ,,Ice fishing and spring lake fishing,,Glad to hear you are ok,,,


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That'll wake you up....cool about the fishing, just glad you made it home.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

opjones said:


> Where did you go in at? Glad you're okay!


 Lee Lake, St Jo county.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Breaks through and then still fishes for 3 more hours...now that is badazz!

Reminds me of a friend in college at a keg party. He'd been drinking all night until he went into the bathroom and puked. He immediately went back to the keg and filled up another cup. :lol:

Glad you're ok, and what a great product endorsement!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

JJ Mac said:


> Breaks through and then still fishes for 3 more hours...now that is badazz!
> 
> Reminds me of a friend in college at a keg party. He'd been drinking all night until he went into the bathroom and puked. He immediately went back to the keg and filled up another cup. :lol:
> 
> Glad you're ok, and what a great product endorsement!


 If it had been 23 degrees like it was last night I'm sure I would've skidaddled out of there.:lol:


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm glad you're all right! I will be considering that purchase more now.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Good to hear your OK SJ!
I want one of those!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I sure hope you managed to catch something? what lake were you on?


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Money well spent  glad you are ok.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

glad your safe and thats why i don;t fish lee last ice its springy where you walk on and a river at the other end i usually fish lakes away from any incoming water.i heard they were on omena might try that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

steve myers said:


> glad your safe and thats why i don;t fish lee last ice its springy where you walk on and a river at the other end i usually fish lakes away from any incoming water.i heard they were on omena might try that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If my knee doesn't get better I'll be done fishing for awhile, I can hardly walk right now.. Musta smacked it on the ice on the way down.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad you lived to tell about it. I am going on my third season with my AA suit. What a security blanket.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, glad your ok! I know that lake like the back of my hand and was planning on fishing there this weekend! How the heck and where over 14ft...by the NW channel? I'm sort of surprised yet...another lake I fish has an open trough from the warm up that meanders along the shore from wind blown water! Plan "B" is in the planning stages!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

foxfire69 said:


> Wow, glad your ok! I know that lake like the back of my hand and was planning on fishing there this weekend! How the heck and where over 14ft...by the NW channel? I'm sort of surprised yet...another lake I fish has an open trough from the warm up that meanders along the shore from wind blown water! Plan "B" is in the planning stages!!


 No I was about 100 yds SE of the sandbar in the back. I know the lake pretty well myself and I've never seen any bad spots where I went through. It must've been an old spearing hole or something, there is 10 inches of ice everywhere I've been out there, except for that spot...

If my knee quits hurting I'll be back out there this weekend. The ice is getting soft though and there's about 1/2" of water under a thin layer of ice on top. It's possible the old holes are starting to spider web. 

I'm really hoping the weather supposedly coming tonight misses us, that much snow won't be good..


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

WOw! glad to hear you are ok.
Hope that knee stops bothering ya. 
wint


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Man thats scary!!! I'm saving for my suit for next year.


----------

